# a quick image from a recent shoot



## epatsellis (Jul 17, 2009)

I had to shoot woodstove pads for a local Amish craftsman.

It was loads of fun, available light only, no AC, etc... I really need to get a couple of inverters soon. Fuji S2, Nikkor 24mm 2.8

I'm waiting with anticipation for an SLR/n, should make life easier (hopefully) for product work.

Here's the one selected for use as the cover on a promo piece:


----------



## rabhobbes (Jul 18, 2009)

Good shot. I've always been interested in the Amish. 
The product is the flooring under the stove foot, right?


----------



## epatsellis (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, and unfortunately it was an AD directed shot, even after I tried to explain it's great (if you're selling stoves), I decided that getting paid is more important than being right. 
This particular AD is a total lunatic, I'm still trying to get her broken in and to start using storyboards or making blue lines, at least to give me some idea of what they want. Seems in school they told her story boards are a thing of the past, nobody uses them anymore. 

Funny thing is after a few shoots with her, I get rough sketches to go by, it's a start.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 21, 2009)

epatsellis said:


> This particular AD is a total lunatic, ...



heheheheh

That's a BIG club.  In fact, using the words AD and lunatic in the same phrase is pretty much redundant.

-Pete


----------



## epatsellis (Jul 21, 2009)

big club, there's an idea.....hmmm


----------

